# Desinstaller définitivement une appli sou iOS 9.3



## Aubinois (23 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterai désinstaller DEFINITIVEMENT une application de mo iPhone 6s avec iOS 9.3. je viens de chercher tout l'après midi en vain....

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2016)

Aubinois a dit:


> je viens de chercher tout l'après midi en vain...


Et ceux qui voudront t'aider feront la même chose si tu ne donnes pas le nom de ce logiciel.


----------



## Aubinois (23 Mars 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et ceux qui voudront t'aider feront la même chose si tu ne donnes pas le nom de ce logiciel.


Il s'agit de Mydlink, mais je pense que le problème n'est pas là, je ne sais pas supprimer définitivement n'importe quelle appli.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## PDD (23 Mars 2016)

Aubinois a dit:


> Il s'agit de Mydlink, mais je pense que le problème n'est pas là, je ne sais pas supprimer définitivement n'importe quelle appli.
> Merci de votre aide


La méthode "normale" (tenir le doigt appuyé sur l'application jusqu'à son clignotement puis toucher la croix) ne fonctionne plus avec 9.3?


----------



## Aubinois (23 Mars 2016)

PDD a dit:


> La méthode "normale" (tenir le doigt appuyé sur l'application jusqu'à son clignotement puis toucher la croix) ne fonctionne plus avec 9.3?


Si, cela supprime bien l'application de l'iPhone, mais cela ne supprime pas l'application d'iCloud. C'est la raison de ma demande "supprimer définitivement"
Merci pour votre attention


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2016)

Comment ça d'iCloud ?

Si tu parles de ton historique d'achat, la suppression est impossible, tu peux juste masquer l'application.


----------



## jeff01 (29 Mars 2016)

S'il s'agit de supprimer le contenu de l'app stocké dans iCloud.
Alors il faut aller sur l'iPhone :
Réglages - iCloud - Stockage - gérer le stockage -application souhaitée ou autres documents (dans ce cas, dossier de l'app) - modifier et supprimer 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

